# Berufe für den Schamanen



## Davincico (7. November 2007)

Also der Schamane war mein erster Char und hatte überhaupt keine Ahnung damals was ich mit Berufe machen kann, jetz ist er 54 und hab noch keinen einzigen Beruf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, also die Frage ist welche Berufe für den Schamanen am besten sind...

mfG


----------



## Toyuki (7. November 2007)

also ich bin mit alchi + kräuterkunde sehr zufrieden, man hat immer seine eigenen pots.


----------



## mazze3333 (7. November 2007)

ich bin auch alchi und kräuterkunde und kann nur sagen dass das klasse ist bis jetzt..
habe letztens auch erst angefangen ist zwar blöd kräuterkunde dann in exodar zu leveln aba was solls...


----------



## Surani (9. November 2007)

kann mich nur anschliessen, mein Schami ist auch Kräutersammler+Alchi


----------



## Tirkari (12. November 2007)

Ich hab zwar auch Kräuter+Alchie und bin damit sehr zufrieden (sehr schön, sich Tränke selber machen zu können, spart einiges an Geld; außerdem skillt sich der Beruf recht gut und relativ kostengünstig), aber wenn man Ele-Schami später sein will, würde sich Lederer auch anbieten. An lila Sachen gibts da nämlich mit Level 70 nicht so viel, was droppt, wenn man da sich seine Rüstung selber basteln kann (und für Eles gibts da nen schönes Set), ist das schon praktisch.


----------

